# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  هندسه پایه رو حذف کنم؟؟؟!!

## JOEY_DEX

سلام دوستان 
من متوجه شدم اگه بخوام هندسه1و2 رو بخونم باید حداقل نصف تابستون رو روش وقت بذارم که فک کنم زیاده یا فک کنم اگه این وقت رو رو ریاضیات پایه و فیزیک بذارم می تونم نتیجه بهتری بگیرم و یا بعضی ها هم میگن با برسی سوالات پنج شش سال گذشته نزدیک کنکور می تونم نصف تستای هندسه پایه رو بزنم!حالا بنظرتون هندسه پایه رو حذف کنم؟
ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگین :Yahoo (100):

----------


## alish78

من که حذف کردم واقعا هر چی فکر کردم دیدم نمیکشم هندسه رو بخونم

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

به نظرم بخونین حیفه

----------


## engineer1997

> سلام دوستان 
> من متوجه شدم اگه بخوام هندسه1و2 رو بخونم باید حداقل نصف تابستون رو روش وقت بذارم که فک کنم زیاده یا فک کنم اگه این وقت رو رو ریاضیات پایه و فیزیک بذارم می تونم نتیجه بهتری بگیرم و یا بعضی ها هم میگن با برسی سوالات پنج شش سال گذشته نزدیک کنکور می تونم نصف تستای هندسه پایه رو بزنم!حالا بنظرتون هندسه پایه رو حذف کنم؟
> ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگین


سلام. هندسه پایه 8 تا تست داره هر سال. برای چی حذفش کنید؟ میدونم سخته و زمان می بره تا روش مسلط بشی. ولی بعضی وقتا سوال آسون طرح میکنن ازش. هندسه 1و2 نشر الگو کتاب خیلی خوبیه. درس نامه های خوبی داره و تست هاش هم کافین. هندسه پایه رو نمیشه یه دفعه تو تابستون روش مسلط شی، کلا این کار اشتباهه که بخواهیم  صفر تا صد یه درس رو یه دفعه یاد بگیریم. به مرور در طول سال براش وقت بذار میتونی رو تست هاش حساب باز کنی هنوز خیلی وقت هست تا کنکور 97 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## lily7

از الان هیچ درسی رو حذف نکنید !
حتی اگه قراره حدف هم بشه مبحثی ... نه کل درس .

----------


## mamad.hny

سلام.
نه.

----------


## JOEY_DEX

ممنون از همگی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## wonder

نه
حذف نکنین هندسه خوندن کمترین فایده ای که براتون داره مغزتونو بازمیکنه که تورشته ریاضی به نظرمن ازمهم ترین معیاراست مخصوصا هندسه 1و2 الگو گاج یکم حفظیه بقیه کتاباروهم نمیدونم 
به عنوان کسی که از هندسه پایه بیشتر ازدیف نتیجه گرفته میگم  :Yahoo (117):  ازلحاظ ترازی البته 
تازه اگه هندسه پایه یخونین توازمونای ازپایشی یه گام ازبقیه جلوترین که خیلی به روحیتون کمک میکنه 
من خودم همیشه این 8000قلمچیو میدیم
خداروشکر میکردم هندسه پایه روتابستون خوندم  :Yahoo (106): 
من خودم چون مدرسه داشتم تابستون ازپایه فقط هندسه پایه و زبان فارسیو درس حسابی خوندم ولی ضرر نکردم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## MeisteR

بعد عید ب فکر حذف کردن باش نه الان

----------

